
Self Hosted Intercom? - Kesava1312
Why would someone want a self-hosted intercom?
======
gitgud
I'm sceptical these little bots masquerading as chat services will even be
around in a few years.

They remind me of the "Clippy" era where people had little useless bots on
their desktop like [1] Bonzi Buddy...

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BonziBuddy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BonziBuddy)

------
Spooky23
Same reason people buy cars vs lease. It’s often cheaper if you’re buying
transportation vs a new car.

If you know what you want, you’re better off running in your own AWS tenant or
on-prem and avoiding whatever nickel and dime metrics a SaaS will throw your
way.

------
dylz
Compliance and security for PII and data storage.

------
Raed667
Price. Intercom at scale is expensive!

